# julkimo



## Gavril

Does _julkimo_ mean more or less the same thing as _julkkis_ "celebrity", or does it only refer to a specific kind of celebrity?

I notice that, if I search for _julkimo_ in Wikipedia, it directs me to the page titled "Turha julkkis" (= "Famous for being famous" in the English version), rather than the more general page titled "Julkisuuden henkilö". Would you say that this accurately reflects the definition of _julkimo_?

Kiitos


----------



## JukkaT

_Julkimo_ and _julkkis_ are synonymous, but _julkkis_ is far more used than _julkimo_.


----------



## Gavril

JukkaT said:


> _Julkimo_ and _julkkis_ are synonymous, but _julkkis_ is far more used than _julkimo_.



What would you say about these sentences?

_Jos joku keksisi tehokkaan hoitokeinon syöpään, tästä tulisi heti maailmanlaajuinen julkimo / julkkis.

Häntä sanotaan julkimoksi / julkkikseksi koska hän ei ole mitään tärkeää tehnyt, muuta kuin mennä naimisiin jo kuuluisan ihmisen kanssa._


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> What would you say about these sentences?
> 
> _Jos joku keksisi tehokkaan hoitokeinon syöpään, hänestä tulisi heti koko maailmassa tunnettu / kuuluisa (henkilö).
> 
> Häntä sanotaan julkimoksi / julkkikseksi koska hän ei ole mitään tärkeää tehnyt (no comma here) muuta kuin mennyt naimisiin jo kuuluisan ihmisen kanssa._


At least in my vocabulary _julkimo_ is a sarcastic version of _julkkis_ because it's grammatically wrong constructed.

On the other hand, _julkkis_ is a colloquial abbreviation of _julkisuuden henkilö_, and it shouldn't be used in proper written text.


----------

